# devd not capturing ACPI Lid nor  CMBAT



## Gunar C. Gessner (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi y'all! First post here so thanks a lot for caring enough to read.

I chose PCBSD because I wanted to start using FreeBSD for my personal computer ASAP and did not have the time to set everything up myself. On my Samsung NP550P7C I'm running:


```
FreeBSD zeno 10.1-RELEASE-p26 FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE-p26 #0: Tue Jul 28 22:55:17 UTC 2015 root@amd64-builder.pcbsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
```

I noticed it won't suspend when I close my laptop's lid, so I set out to do it on my own. That's when I found out PCBSD already has this (devd), it's just not working.

It seems that devd isn't receiving some ACPI notifications. From my tests, devd is working. devd ACPI Suspend works. ACPI CMBAT doesn't, nor does ACPI Lid.

Snippet of /etc/devd.conf I used for testing ACPI Suspend (WORKS!)


```
notify 10 {
   match "system"     "ACPI";
   match "subsystem"   "Suspend";
   action "echo SUSPENDIIING! | wall && /etc/rc.suspend acpi $notify";
};
```

Testing ACPI CMBAT WORKS NOT!
(nor ACPI ACAD or ACPI Lid)


```
notify 10 {
  match "system"  "ACPI";
  match "subsystem"  "CMBAT";
  action "logger THATSOKAYNOW";
  # action "/etc/rc.d/battery";
};
```

Thanks a bunch!!

Greetings from Brazil.


----------



## Gunar C. Gessner (Aug 20, 2015)

I just did a `devd -d` and found out that closing/opening the lid and plugging in/out the AC cable generates NO EVENT.

`sysctl hw.acpi` shows that plugging the AC cable doesnt change `hw.acpi.acline`, for example.


----------

